# Dwarf Gourami and Tetras in a Pond



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

My mom has a Dwarf Gourami, and 14 serpae tetras living in an 85 Gallon pond with no filter, just a pump for circulation, and aeration. I was the one who told her that this would be fine, and encouraged her to go ahead with it. The temperatures at her house in South Florida are definitely warm enough. She'll be bringing them in and keeping them in a heated 55 Gallon tank during the winter. 

She drains the water by 20% at the start of each week, and lets rain refill it during the week (It rains here every other day). There is an overflow to prevent the fish from spilling out during heavy rainfall. She also scoops out the dead organic matter from the water hyacinth and duckweed every other week. 

The fish are fed a diet of mosquito larvae from the mosquitoes living in the area who love to breed in the pond. Tadpole eggs and tadpoles from the native tree-frogs who also breed in the pond, and are also given flakes and dried blood-worms 4 days a week.

To me this sounds perfectly fine, and it seems that this would be an enjoyable place for the fish to live, however the pet store owner who sold my mom the DG sounded mortified when we told her that he lived in this setup, and that we should remove him immediately and place him in a tank indoors.

Why would she be reacting this way, is there some realistic reason that this is not a good setup for these fish? I certainly can't think of one other than possible predation from animals in the area, but the water's surface is almost completely hidden by plants, and they have a black lab who lives in the yard to scare away animals.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

The biggest issue I can see would be fluctuating temperatures. For example, during the day it might get 100+ outside in the shade (Eastern WA), but at nights it can be in the low 60's. This can cause a lot of stress on the fish, making them much more vulnerable to infections and other health issues. A more hardy fish for that type of set up would be a paradise fish. Paradise fish are quite hardy and beautiful. Just don't mix gouramis, bettas, and paradise fish, as they're all from the same family, and would likely fight.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 27, 2012)

Most commercial ornamental fisheries in the US are located in Florida. One reason for that is that the temperatures are well suited for many tropical fish and there are a number of fish farms who breed their fish outside. I think your fish will be very happy in the pond, just give it a shot. People like to overthink fishkeeping these days.


----------



## Jenniferinfl (May 3, 2013)

Here in Florida we usually don't get over 95 during the day and rarely below 74 at night during the summer. Water is a fabulous insulator. My ten gallon tanks are outside in my sunroom and they are always 82 degrees. I mean always. If I scan them at 3:00 AM, they are 82 degrees despite the temperature being in the 70's. In the middle of the 90+ degree afternoon they are still 82 degrees. I scan them regularly with a laser thermometer and the highest they've ever been is 83 and the lowest they've ever been is 80. That is more regulated then my heater keeps my indoor tank. 

I doubt her pond fluctuates that much in temperature this time of year, but, obviously there comes a point in the year where that is not enough water to hold a warm enough temperature. 

Unless we have an unusual year, I'm fairly comfortable with leaving my fish in the sunroom until September or so and they probably could have been out there as early as April.


----------



## colmanh (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah I agree, similar situation here in Melbourne, Australia, with regards to outdoor tank temperature. I'd swim in that pond if I was a DG!


----------

